# Aquiring guide info



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have been getting this message a lot and it disappears after a few seconds and I have tried a reboot and it continues to pop up. I used to have this bug and it would lock up the reciever and miss recordings. but since the upgrade to 10B it has only flashed for a few seconds at a time and did not interfere with recordings. My question is this something directv is aware of and trying to fix?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you tried swapping the two input feeds?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you tried swapping the two input feeds?


No I guess I could try it.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Weird that seemed to work because yesterday I noticed when I rebooted that at the acquiring info screen it jumped from 26% to live tv just now it completed to 99% and done. My question is why did that work?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Make absolutely sure you dont have a bad connector, or some other wiring problem like a loose connector somewhere in the signal path.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> Make absolutely sure you dont have a bad connector, or some other wiring problem like a loose connector somewhere in the signal path.


I don't and I spoke too soon the problem has reappeared. Is anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I am thinking this has to be a bug since it only appeared since the update.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Almost everyone with that model and manufacturer would have it then....unless we start seeing lots of posts with the same problem, its most likely on your end...


----------



## sschiltz (May 15, 2006)

I too have been getting the aquiring guide data every 25 minutes on both of my R15 -500 units since the last update. I saw Earls post on another site to reboot.
I have tried that, unplugging unit for hours, swapping inputs & running setup all over again.
I also believe it has to do with the past upgrade, but my locals are on sat 72.5 this may be part of the problem since signals are only 80-87.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

sschiltz said:


> I too have been getting the aquiring guide data every 25 minutes on both of my R15 -500 units since the last update. I saw Earls post on another site to reboot.
> I have tried that, unplugging unit for hours, swapping inputs & running setup all over again.
> I also believe it has to do with the past upgrade, but my locals are on sat 72.5 this may be part of the problem since signals are only 80-87.


Well thats 3 units with the problem I am sure we can find more.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Finally, after 3 r15s, I thought things were going well.
Now it, and my 3 D11s, are all showing the message "aquiring guide info" every 20-30 minutes, interrupting programming (the screen will go black when the message is shown).
Is this an allignment issue? (it's been awfully windy in Illinois the past few days).
I've reset the R15 several times. That doesn't help, and of course has nothing to do with the other receivers. Should I make another dreaded call to D*?
I really hate talking to them. Anyone else experiencing this?
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

What model R15 do you have? Obviously if you follow the threads on teh R15, you'll know that specifying which R15 you have can be important...

2 posters and 3 units of literally thousands and thousands is still not near enough....

Do all of you have a dish pointed at 72.5 for your locals or other programming?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Is that all your receivers then, an R15-XXX and 3 D11-XXX's?

What signal strengths are you seeing, on say any one of the D11's and the R15 for comparison? If the signal is in the 80--90 range or higher, then your dish alignment is fine, but you have an intermittent cabling/LNB/multiswitch problem....

Post your numbers or at least that they are fine, then concentrate on isolating other sources of the problem...do you have a dish pointed at 72.5?


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Is that all your receivers then, an R15-XXX and 3 D11-XXX's?
> 
> What signal strengths are you seeing, on say any one of the D11's and the R15 for comparison? If the signal is in the 80--90 range or higher, then your dish alignment is fine, but you have an intermittent cabling/LNB/multiswitch problem....
> 
> Post your numbers or at least that they are fine, then concentrate on isolating other sources of the problem...do you have a dish pointed at 72.5?


Yep, I have the one R15 and 3 D11s. All signal strengths are in the 80-94 range. grrrr.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

What about my other question about a wing dish at 72.5, or maybe even 61.5?


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> What about my other question about a wing dish at 72.5, or maybe even 61.5?


Don't know if this is what you're looking for:
Azimuth:207
Elevation: 39
Tilt: 70

Let me know where I should look for any other numbers.
Thanks.


----------



## sonnik (May 15, 2006)

I gave my parents an R15 I was not using, they are having this same problem also.

Oddly, they are in Illinois also - Peoria area.

It's good that you post that you're having the issue on all your receivers, I can tell my parents it's unlikely it's a hardware problem. And likewise, if you're near Peoria - the probability of you having a hardware problem decreases.

I'm almost curious if you share the same local channels, and perhaps the guide data is truly corrupt for your area?

EDIT: I can't post links, but I just saw the thread "Searching for program guide?" in the general DirecTV Forum.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

nneptune said:


> Finally, after 3 r15s, I thought things were going well.
> Now it, and my 3 D11s, are all showing the message "aquiring guide info" every 20-30 minutes, interrupting programming (the screen will go black when the message is shown).
> Is this an allignment issue? (it's been awfully windy in Illinois the past few days).
> I've reset the R15 several times. That doesn't help, and of course has nothing to do with the other receivers. Should I make another dreaded call to D*?
> ...


D* is aware of this, I called the 4 times Sat., it seems it is a major problem that they are working on........ we'll see :nono:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

speedy4022 said:


> I have been getting this message a lot and it disappears after a few seconds and I have tried a reboot and it continues to pop up. I used to have this bug and it would lock up the reciever and miss recordings. but since the upgrade to 10B it has only flashed for a few seconds at a time and did not interfere with recordings. My question is this something directv is aware of and trying to fix?


D* is aware there are alot of people getting this.... I reset me receive every way I could..... and still get it... Maybe this is why the upgrade was not made for the 300 model R15 yet


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

nneptune said:


> Yep, I have the one R15 and 3 D11s. All signal strengths are in the 80-94 range. grrrr.


I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one in IL who has singals down in the 80's range. I don't understand why my singals are normally 85-99. I figured if you have more than one transpoder at 99 on each of the sat's that all of them should be 99.

So is this aquiring guide issue something that just happened last night for everyone? I know I was watching TV untill last night on and off till 12:15am in the morning and didn't have an issue. The only thing I had to do was rest the R15 in the bedroom because it locked up after I trying to go into the prioritizer and increase Mythbuster from 5 to ALL. But it wouldn't let me because there where no epidoes schuduled  , so I backed out and it it wouldn't let me out of the prioritizer list. I waited 8 mins and nothing happened, turned off/on box and it came up to a black screen with only the PIP window with the current show in it. It let me pull up the menu (with the black screen with PIP still) and then locked up at MYVOD with nothing but blue and the out line of MYVOD (still with the PIP). After this I had to reset it.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> What about my other question about a wing dish at 72.5, or maybe even 61.5?


I can't speak for others but yes I get my locals from the 72.5 sat.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a feeling that is part of the issue. I wouldnt call to get replacement R-15's just yet...another poster has the same issue with D10's as well...so its not a specific reciever problem


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

nneptune said:


> Don't know if this is what you're looking for:
> Azimuth:207
> Elevation: 39
> Tilt: 70
> ...


Sorry, what I'm asking is if you have a second dish pointed much farther east, everyone with directv has a dish pointed at a satelitte at 101, in the general direction of south texas, some also have seperate dishes pointed at 61.5, or 72.5.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SO walk outside and look at where your dish(s) are mounted...


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

I have two R-15's, I live near Peoria, IL, my local dish points to 72.5, always have strong signal strength, with the same problem as OP.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I merged the two Aquiring Guide info threads together, they both are discussing the same issue.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The story I got was this problem was due to a transponder on the 72.5 bird not functioning and that was the one that sent info to your IRD, but it is fixed now. If you are still getting it, go into setup and let it auto detect satellite info and that should clear it up.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

dodge boy said:


> The story I got was this problem was due to a transponder on the 72.5 bird not functioning and that was the one that sent info to your IRD, but it is fixed now. If you are still getting it, go into setup and let it auto detect satellite info and that should clear it up.


I noticed last night that this problem was gone.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> The story I got was this problem was due to a transponder on the 72.5 bird not functioning and that was the one that sent info to your IRD, but it is fixed now. If you are still getting it, go into setup and let it auto detect satellite info and that should clear it up.


Thank you!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

nneptune said:


> Thank you!


you're welcome


----------

